# nvidia-390 on intel/nvidia laptop



## u666sa (May 2, 2020)

What's up.
Laptop is acer aspire 5742G i3 370 & GeForce 420M.

I install FreeBSD 12.1_RELEASE via USB.
Login, install xorg, install nvidia-driver-390 via pkg. Configure loader.conf and linux in rc.conf

And when I reboot resolution don't change in text mode like it does change with i915 driver (not installed yet).
Installing xfce and it does not start obviously.

What gives, how to fix it?


----------



## George (May 2, 2020)

Why not use the newest version? 
nvidia-driver-440.64


----------



## u666sa (May 2, 2020)

Because GeForce 420M is only supported by 390 version of the driver?


----------



## wolffnx (May 3, 2020)

You can try install and run nvidia-xconfig


----------

